# الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*هَل كانَ المَسِيح يجَهَل يَوم وسَاعة نِهاية العالم ؟

الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم "
 

*​ *دِراسَةٌ   مُبَسَطَةٌ في أقوالِ السَيد المسيح بشأنِ يوم وساعة نهايةُ العَالمِ ،  في  الجانِبِ النَصّي ، والجانِب اللاهوتي والجانِب التفسيري ، في أقوال و   تفاسير الآباء الأُول والعلماء ، والرد على الشبهاتِ الواردة ضدُ هذهِ   الآيات المقدسة *​ 

*للتحميل*






 *Molka Molkan*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*ربنا يباركك مولكا ويبارك مجهودك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

سلام رب المجد

رجاء قراءة هذا الربط

هَل كانَ المَسِيح يجَهَل يَوم وسَاعة نِهاية العالم ؟

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*


هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم؟  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*excellent molka *
*معرفة الساعة كيف لا يعرف الاله الساعة لهولى بايبل*​


----------



## athanasuos_1 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*مع تحيات معامل انيس عبيد للترجمه الحقيقيه مش ترجمه جوجل بتاعت البهوات المسلمين

دا لو حد فيهم اصلا بيعرف الف باء

ورونا هتردوا تقولوا ايه

شتايمكم كالعاده و فضايح فلان و فضايح علان

دا بس الي انتوا فالحين فيه

مجهود حلو يا مولكا بس تم علي عجاله اوي كان المفروض التمهل اكثر

بس بحث جبار

و شكرا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*لو كانوا قروا شويه هؤلاء الجهال حول الاهوت المسيحي ما كان هناك شبهه اصلالالالالالالالالالالالا لان المسيح انسان تاااااام و اله تااااااااااام و اتحد الانسان التااااااااااااااااااااااام و الاله التاااااااااااااااااااااااام في وحده متلازمه لا تنفصل ابدا منذ تم حبل ربنا في بطن العذراء و لكن لكل طبيعه خصائصها فالمسيح الاله له خصائصه التي للاهوته و يسوع الانسان له الخصائص التي قيل عنها في سفر اشعياء :


1 هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 
2 لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 
3 قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 
4 لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ. 


و من خصائص المعرفه الانسانيه المحدوديه لان هذا ما للطبيعه البشريه لمخلصنا و ليس الطبيعه الالهيه لانه يوجد هنا طبيعتان 

و لكن طبعا اتحدوا بطريقه فوق العقل بتدبير الرب نفسه بطريقه لا يعلمها انسان لانه محدش كان انسان و اله قبل كدا و الي حاول يشرح و يجتهد للاسف في هذا الموضوع سقط في الخطأ و ان اصر عليه صار هرطقه

فلنقبل ما جاء في النصوص المقدسه و شرح الاباء الاوائل لانهم كانوا اقرب لعصر مخلصنا

سلام*​


----------



## holiness (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

عاشت ايدك اخوية مولكا


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

سلام للجميع,,,

لنربط معا كلمات السيد المسيح في مرقس و متى مع كلماته في انجيل يوحنا, و نضع الاسئلة الصعبة معا لنراها تختفي تلقائيا بمجرد معرفة القصد. كيف؟

يوحنا 5 :19 " فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهذَا "

من هو " الابن" هنا الذي لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا؟

نكمل مع يوحنا 5 :20 " لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ."

من هو هذا الابن الذي يريه و سيريه( بصيغة المستقبل) الاب اعمالا؟

نكمل خطوة اخرى مع اية اخطر:
يوحنا 5: 26 " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ،"

أليس لأبن الله حياة في ذاته طالما هو الله؟اليست الحياة هي شئ "اصيل" في الله؟ اذا من هذا الابن ايضا الذي أعطاه الأب حياة؟

نصل الى قمة الاعلان عن هذا الابن و الذي يعلنه السيد المسيح في يوحنا 5: 27 :

"وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ."

من هو هذا الابن؟ انه ابن الانسان أي المسيح ,أي الطبيعة البشرية المتحدة بالطبيعة الالهية لاقنوم الابن.

هذه الاية مهمة جدا و مفتاحية في فهمنا لمعرفة " الابن" للساعة. لانه بفهمنا هذه الاية لن يصعب ابدا علينا ان نفهم " و لا الابن" في معرفة الساعة.

بداية يجب التفريق بين تفوق و كمال السيد المسيح النابع من اقنوميته المتحدة في الجوهر و بين تلك الخصائص النابعةمن مسح الروح القدس له.

نتذكر معا اشعيا مثلا عن حلول الروح القدس على مختار الله, و هنا هو السيد المسيح:

 1 وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ،   وَيَحُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ، رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ.  Isa 9:6; 3 وَلَذَّتُهُ تَكُونُ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ، فَلاَ يَقْضِي بِحَسَبِ نَظَرِ عَيْنَيْهِ، وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ بِحَسَبِ سَمْعِ أُذُنَيْهِ،  4 بَلْ يَقْضِي بِالْعَدْلِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ، وَيَحْكُمُ بِالإِنْصَافِ لِبَائِسِي الأَرْضِ، وَيَضْرِبُ الأَرْضَ بِقَضِيبِ فَمِهِ، وَيُمِيتُ الْمُنَافِقَ بِنَفْخَةِ شَفَتَيْهِ.  5 وَيَكُونُ الْبِرُّ مِنْطَقَهَ مَتْنَيْهِ، وَالأَمَانَةُ مِنْطَقَةَ حَقْوَيْهِ. 

و أيضا مزمور 45:

 7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ


اذا نستطيع ان نقول ان من اقنومية السيد المسيح  ينبع مثلا الجلال الازلي لشخصه, قداسته الابدية و عدله المطلق, حياته الذاتية ..

و من ما ينبع من مسحة الروح القدس و عطيته " لابن الانسان" مثلا : المقدرة على عمل الايات, و معرفة ما سيحدث مستقبلا.( 26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.)

فاذا فهمنا ان هذه المعرفة ناتجة من "عطبة" الروح القدس و ليست من "اقنومية" اللسيد المسيح( لان معرفته كلية), و اذا فهمنا ان كل ما أعلنه الرب يسوع لكنيسته , أعلنه "كالمسيح" نائلا اياه من الروح القدس و ليس من "اقنوميته" في اتحاده الجوهري مع الاب و الابن, لن يصعب علينا ابدا ان نتقبل كلمة " و لا الأبن" في معرفة الساعة !

فنحن هنا قد فهمنا تماما أنه ك "الاقنوم الثاني " يعلم كل شئ و لا يخفى عليه أمر, و لكنه "كابن الانسان " يعرف ما يعلنه آنيا له الروح القدس بحسب المسحة التي مسحه اياه الله.

و عندها سنعرف ايضا ان "معرفة الساعة" لم تدخل ضمن عمل السيد المسيح ك "عبد يهوه" الذي أختاره لينفذ مشورات الله و مقاصده, ليفعل مشيئة الاب كما قال:
"طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ"

فمع اتحاده الكامل لاهوتا وناسوتا, الا أن معرفة الناسوت لم تكن هي معرفة اللاهوت, لانها اقتصرت على ما يعلنه له الروح القدس في ذاك الوقت الذي حجبت فيه معرفته الكلية الابدية الاقنومية.


----------



## MATTEW (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*رد عزيزي هولي بايبل علي الشبهه قوي جدا و الموضوع بأختصار يترد عليه في الجزء ده 

*


> *أولاً**: **يقول القديس أمبروسيوس**[323] **أن السيد المسيح هو الديان وهو الذي قدم علامات يوم مجيئه لذا فهو لا يجهل اليوم**.**هذا وإن كان يوم مجيئه هو **"**السبت**" **الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله وقديسوه فكيف يجهل هذا اليوم وهو **"**رب السبت**" (**مت **12: 18)**؟*
> *ثانيًا**: **يرى القديس أغسطينوسأن السيد المسيح لا يجهل اليوم، إنما يعلن أنه لا يعرفه، إذ لا يعرفه معرفة من يبيح بالأمر**.**لعله يقصد بذلك ما يعلنه أحيانًا مدرس حين يُسأل عن أسئلة الامتحانات التي وضعها فيجيب أنه لا يعرف بمعنى عدم إمكانيته أن يُعلن ما قد وضعه، وأيضًا إن سُئل أب اعتراف عن اعترافات إنسان يحسب نفسه كمن لا يعرفها**. **يقول القديس أغسطينوس**: [**حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته**. **لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه**...**إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يعرفنا بها**.**إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها**[324].]*



*شكرا ليك يا مولكان مجهود مميز منك *


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*شهادة قراءة الحذف ولا الابن من المخطوطات
مقتبس من موقع الدكتور هولى بايبل
اولا السينائية التى تعتبر شاهد للقرائتين 
*




*واشنطن*





*السريانية*





*وترجمة العدد*
*concerning that day and concerning that hour, no man knoweth; neither the angels of heaven, but the Father only.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*العدد فى القبطية البحيرية وبالمثل فى الصعيدية لا يوجد به الاضافة








*


----------



## chilham (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

لم يكن احد من المرسلون يعلمون يوم الساعة و لكن يعلمون علماتها


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

*صح انا معاك قول بقة للمسلمين ان طالما الكلمة جاء فى الجسد فليس من اهداف تجسده اعلان ساعة الدينونة وبداية الابدية الفوق مدارك زمانا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على شبهة " نعم المسيح كان يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم " هَل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم ؟*

يعني يا نجلا
لما تخشي على موضوع بيتكلم عن علم الساعة وتقولي كلام مالهوش علاقة بالساعة خالص وتخالفي قوانين القسم وتتكلمي في الإسلاميات كمان ، مش عايزة تاخدي حظر ليه ؟

طيب ما تشوفي القوانين وتمشي عليها !


----------



## II Theodore II (24 أغسطس 2020)

افضل ما في هذا البحث انه نتاج فريق غارق في حماسة وغيرة حقيقة .......


----------

